# ISTANBUL | Avrupa Office Tower | 33 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Avrupa Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:









Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:









Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=355


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0131 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/167130326_6qOCrJqXn9VmwwPSzdNu3vb1L2QaFYUs7nqx6UOAMfk.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------

